

OctoTales: Balanced [video] - jordanmessina
https://github.com/blog/1590-octotales-balanced

======
jsonne
Love it. Balanced utilizing github for public discussions is an absolutely
amazing approach to running a company. I have to imagine that validating their
features before even building them does wonders for their development
schedule.

~~~
zende
I work at Balanced.

> I have to imagine that validating their features before even building them
> does wonders for their development schedule.

More so than I could have imagined.

------
joeblau
This is awesome. Over my last two years, I've become a bigger proponent of
open sourcing parts of your process that aren't key to your revenue in an
effort to help other developers and promote your development efforts. GitHub
makes this super easy and the community around GitHub is amazing. I can't wait
for Episode 2.

~~~
jareau
(I work at Balanced)

If you're interested in seeing other great companies use GitHub to "open up"
their company, check out Gittip[1]. Balanced's first open interactions were
with Gittip founder, Chad Whitacre[2]. He's definitely one of the most forward
thinking in this space.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6054867](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6054867)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whit537](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whit537)

------
mahmoudimus
Here's the GitHub issue that made GitHub reach out to Balanced about doing a
case study:

[https://github.com/balanced/balanced-
dashboard/issues/29](https://github.com/balanced/balanced-dashboard/issues/29)

------
retr0h
I'd love to know what type of standing desks they had in the video.

